# Poor Penny...



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

So today as its a nice day i decided to take the chi`s down the beach!
Penny loves the sand and Lola loves sniffing about and getting the odd wind up her arse where she runs round in circles then looks all spaced out afterwards!!
We were walking alone nicely, i let Lola off coz shes good with other dogs but keep Penny on the flexi as she tends to bark alot at others dogs and cant catch her as well as i can Lola.. she thinks it a big game!!
Any way both chi`s were minding their own buisness sniffing a rock and a little black terrier mix came over and started chasing Penny round on her flexi... 
The guy whos dog belonged too just stood there, by this time Penny was tied up around his legs and his dog was biting her back, and penny was screaming 
I tried pulling Penny up by the harness but she was too tangled so without a second thought i just picked up this black dog by his harness and my bf grabbed Penny. Again the guy just stood and watched and said nothin.. such a idiot!
Lucky enough Penny had her coat and harness on so she wasnt hurt by the dog just very scared..
As we walked back to the car with Penny in my arms she was making the noises as your about to be sick.. we stopped and sat on the step and she threw up everywhere   she was so shaken up.
Now were home ive given her a good check over, she absoultly fine and is snuggled up wiv Lola in their bed!
I think were gunna have 2 start going quieter places to walk the girls, they are just 2 delicate compared to other dogs!! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's awful did you speak to the owner we've had a couple of problems with bigger dogs off lead here anddaisy got stacked a couple of time but lucky I got there quickly I hate irresponsible owners


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the guy had Penny`s lead wrapped around his leg.. he just sed nothing to us!
I was more concerned about getting her away and checking her back, it all happened so quick, i should have sed something to him but as soon as i got her me and my bf just walked the opposite way to get her checked out.
I hate irresponsable owners too, when Lola was younger, a collie chased her in the road and we was left shaking under the car... again the owner said nothing to me, just called his dog and off he went.. Im just gunna find a nice little walk for the girls where no dogs can cause them harm! x


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

yeh a collie chases Cici once aswell, I was going off my head telling the owner to shout his dog obviously but he just stood there, so I chased after Cici and the collie and lukily she waitied for me, felt so sorry for her, then when I walked past the owner he just kind of laughed but like in a nice way, he obviously didn't realise that I didn't find it funny at all and I just gave him a blank expression and walked away!!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder if some kind of spray would work as protection. Maybe those citronella types used in training sometimes? So the aggressor dog could be stopped humanely from injuring a smaller dog such as a chi. 

I recall my late eskie was getting attacked by another dog on a walk. 
I was at the public lake and this other dog came "shooting out" onto the trail. So I beat the other dog off as hard as I could. Probably not such a good idea thinking back now. Also I later found out this dog lived at the arts center near by and was an abuse victim. Poor dog cowered when I went to the arts center later on.

I don't think it's fair that you should have to leave a public area unless your dog is the aggressor.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

so sad when people are so stupid,i know how frightening it can be .I never walk mine without hubby with me anymore after my last chi was attacked.Glad they're ok


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

MyLittleCici said:


> yeh a collie chases Cici once aswell, I was going off my head telling the owner to shout his dog obviously but he just stood there, so I chased after Cici and the collie and lukily she waitied for me, felt so sorry for her, then when I walked past the owner he just kind of laughed but like in a nice way, he obviously didn't realise that I didn't find it funny at all and I just gave him a blank expression and walked away!!


Same kinda thing happened with Lola, i had to go and get her out from under a parked car though, and all the guy could do was smirk at me! i was livid! some1 i was talkin to at the time it happened shouted at the guy and told him to control his dog.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Eclipsica said:


> I wonder if some kind of spray would work as protection. Maybe those citronella types used in training sometimes? So the aggressor dog could be stopped humanely from injuring a smaller dog such as a chi.
> 
> I recall my late eskie was getting attacked by another dog on a walk.
> I was at the public lake and this other dog came "shooting out" onto the trail. So I beat the other dog off as hard as I could. Probably not such a good idea thinking back now. Also I later found out this dog lived at the arts center near by and was an abuse victim. Poor dog cowered when I went to the arts center later on.
> ...


My Penny isnt a angel i`ll be honest! shes not nasty but she just barks alot i think its a little dog thing just to let every1 know shes there! 
but im responsible enough to keep her on a lead and watch wat goes on around me.. its ppl who just let there dogs off and let them chase a tiny chihuahua about and dont do nothing about it!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What about those siren alarms for women you put in your pocket ?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Some blokes dog attacked my dalmatian a week or so ago, it took a huge chunk out of is back, blinking idiot made me feel it was my fault, yet it was his dog that attacked mine!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate stupid and irresponsible people! I'm so happy your baby is okay. This happened to one of my labs one time, and the owner did nothing either. Just stood there. Why can't people use common sense?! Ugh. :nmad2:


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

rache said:


> Some blokes dog attacked my dalmatian a week or so ago, it took a huge chunk out of is back, blinking idiot made me feel it was my fault, yet it was his dog that attacked mine!


My late eskie was attacked another time by a rottie and also took a bite out of her back. In this case no complaints because the people with the rottie paid the vet costs. 
She ended up with getting stitches, going on antibotics and a permanent scar on her back.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Poor love i'm glad she's ok though xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG...r u serious....what's wrong with that guy...I'm glad she's ok.....


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just chatting to my bf about it all now... apparently the bloke whos dog was attackin Penny had Penny`s lead round him so much it was all around his face and neck... OMG didnt realise this!! Haha dunno how that happened!!! What a mess!! x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

A jack Russell attacked baby one time he picked her up by the scuff and spun her around the owner got him off pretty quick no damage she said sorry and they got evicted a week later lol not by us but still was good karma. Theres a few nasty dogs in my bfs building one little girl has to let her dog go to the bathroom on the balcony her poor jrt has been attacked 4 times. I don't bring my chis down there too often and prada just runs from dogs she's so fast too like a cheetah none would be able to catch her lol


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

That is so scary. I like to see all dogs on leads unless it's a dog park as i just don't trust any dog. Something can spook them and the nicest ones can attack. I'm so so sorry about your Penny. Poor girl. Hoping she is feeling more secure now.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

I am glad Penny seems to be okay besides being shaken up.
That is a very scary situation! I hope she feels better today. 
Hugs & Kisses to Penny.
♥ ❤ ❥ Kristina


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I am glad Penny seems to be okay besides being shaken up.
> That is a very scary situation! I hope she feels better today.
> Hugs & Kisses to Penny.
> ♥ ❤ ❥ Kristina


Thank you kristina!
She is very much back 2 her normal self today, and had lots of TLC!! xx


----------

